# Cobia Rigs



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Since Cobia will be moving in soon and I now have a boat with a tower, could some of you Cobia experts give up a little advice on what kind of lure to throw at them?


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

3oz jig in a bright color with a squid head attached to the hook. Just the eye and tenticles is what i mean by head. 60lb. mono leader about 15"long, and you've got it made!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Live Eels are hard to beat. I usually tie a 7/0 Owner J hook to about 2 ft. of 60# Flourocarbon. 

Hook the eel and lay him a cooler with a mixture of Ice and Water. The cold water will make him calm down till you are ready to use him. Once you pitch him out in front of a Cobe he will come to life, the Cobe will eat him, You will come to life, and then you will eat the Cobe.

It's a wonderful circle, isn't it!!!!!

There are alot of things a Cobe will eat. Pin fish, crabs, catfish..... Jigs are always a mainstay on any boat as well. Just go to any tackle store from now till June and they will have dozens of them in an array of colors and styles.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds like some great advice guys, thanks for sharing.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (3/12/2008)* Once you pitch him out in front of a Cobe he will come to life, the Cobe will eat him, You will come to life, and then you will eat the Cobe.


Thats great


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:letsdrink


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Throw a ruby on 3 ft of 60 lb fluro with a blood knot, and hold on.

You can even work him like a lure if you want!!


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

pink, chartreuse, orange jigs orlive pinfish hooked right before the dorsal, or your best bet would be a live eel hooked right behind the head with 6/0-7/0 circle hook


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I've always been told since i was a kid that, as far as jigs go, use pink and white early in the run and orange and chartuese late because early in the run they eat more squid(pink and white) than other bait and chartreuse and orange mimick ly's cigs and other bait fish. but I'd throw a eel, ruby red, or pinfish before anything else just my .02 the oldtimers that told me that catch a TON of ling every year, enough that was a main part of my diet all year long growing up


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

dont listen to brian jackedup :nononohe is so full of crap that fool knows nothing about cobes


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

and you do... damn bottom fishers :doh


----------



## B.KITZEL (Nov 15, 2007)

> *floater (3/13/2008)*dont listen to brian jackedup :nononohe is so full of crap that fool knows nothing about cobes






You probably couldnt even catch your dick flopping in the wind...... let alone a cobe:looser


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

yeah right chris (floater) when we go out this spring I'll teach ya a little bit oke thanks for sticking up up for me Ben but that's the guy I told you about us going out to greens hole catching kings and aj's he's just messing w/ me all in good fun hopefully we'll make it out this week if it calms down:letsdrink


----------



## B.KITZEL (Nov 15, 2007)

hah.... thats funny... kinda figured someone wouldnt be that mean....


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

your right brian:bowdown i dont know too much about cobe fishing but i can teach you everything you need to know about them there bottom fish:bowdown and 150 pound stingrays on white trout:banghead


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

that was the biggest sting ray i've ever seen:bowdown in my life by far i swear I thought it was gonna be like 100 pound grouper or 60 pound aj, we need to get out again soon, sorry for derailing this thread though:doh


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

Going next week (sat.), cobia fishing, I will post my report. Wish me luck! And thanks for the tips.


----------

